# DIY Co2



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Okay....I think that I'm going to start a DIY Co2 thing for my 10 gallon planted. Maybe it'll help with my algae, maybe not, but it can't hurt. All the sites I've red say that I need to use a 2 liter bottle. But I'm having trouble finding a 2L bottle. I do, however have a 20 oz. bottle from a pepsi that I drank earlier today , and I was wondering if it would be better for me just to use the 2 liter, or if it would be okay to use the 20 oz. If it is okay to use the 20 oz., what would the recipe be for it?

One more question regarding the construction of the Co2 unit....Many sites say to use aquarium sealent around the airline tubing to seal it off...well...I don't really want to buy a whole bottle of aquarium sealent, so I was wondering if it would be okay to use hot glue?

As far as difusion goes, I've read that it (the Co2 injection) doesn't work if the bubbles go to the top of the tank and pop, and that they have to dissolve into the water before they hit the surface. I'm afraid thet they won't disolve before they hit the surfave, and I really don't want to use a Co2diffuser or a power head....I mean, it's only a 10 gallon tank, so I was wondering if I could find a way to run the bubbles into the filter's intake tube, if that would work, because the inpeller of the filter would help break apart the bubbles.

Andrew


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

fishbguy said:


> One more question regarding the construction of the Co2 unit....Many sites say to use aquarium sealent around the airline tubing to seal it off...well...I don't really want to buy a whole bottle of aquarium sealent, so I was wondering if it would be okay to use hot glue?


You don't really need to use anytype of glue unless the CO2 is leaking. I have one 2L bottle and my dad drilled the hole tight enough for the airline to fit in it snuggly. I don't have any leaks because my bottle will last about 3-4 weeks. It is recommended but I don't see the need for it when the airline fits in the hole really tightly.


----------

